# Going out to bob sikes pcb side



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

hey guys, I'm going out to sikes from 7pm today till 8am tommorow morning. Gunna try my luck good or bad well see. I'll post reports .Btw this is my first time posting . See ya later with my catch report.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck out there my man, and welcome to the forums! Sikes is one of my favorite fishing spots in Pensacola, on the right night with the right bait, that place is on fire!


----------



## lurkin (Jul 6, 2013)

I think we might ride out also.. need to get my peerless 209 and garcia mitchs 400a worked on..


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Stay dry!! Looking good right more


----------



## snelljps (May 11, 2013)

Heading out there now


----------



## lurkin (Jul 6, 2013)

Im fixing my peer needs new line and cleaned be a cpl before I leave pace.. then gotta get menhaden to fill my bucket


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

there is a ton of people tonight . Lots of good reports trout craokers baby sharks I'll keep y'all posted thanks magon GL to every one


----------



## lurkin (Jul 6, 2013)

Welp im not giing to make it . Son in law stuck his truck in Blackwater. So pappa has to go get him.. GL everyone else.. post them pics


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Get anything good???


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Caught:6 white trout 1 handsized blue 1 Spanish. The Spanish where running great from 11 pm to about 1am they were killing my cigs . 6 black drum were caught rangeing from 15-25lbs . Lots of big ray hooked. Lots of white trout people where slaying them. Any other Qs let me know oh and 4 red snapper were pulled up as well one was atleast 30lbs. That's my report enjoy.Also saw some big sail cats landed


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Red snapper?!


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Yep. Down at the very end was the big red snapper the other 3 were mingos caught in the alley


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow i didnt know they were out there. Nice report. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Heading out tonight


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

what size tackle on the snapper


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone out at 3mb or sykes now? Headed out shortly n don't have a bridge net


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Please tell me somebodys got at least one picture of the red snapper, mingos or black drum. Or a witness?


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Sorry bro I have no pics of them. I didn't see the snapper caught I seen them in the coolers as people were leaving,as I ask them any luck and they showed me as for the black drum . I witnessed them caught hooked and brought over.Did I take any photos ...nope don't think I could have they landed I got a good glance at em they went in thecooler. But I do know where they were being caught at hopefully I land a few next time I go out. They were caught of frozen dead shrimp on single hook.Sorry no pics wish I could of.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

post deleted


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

post deleted


----------

